# Control change automation in notion. how do?



## JPQ (Feb 21, 2021)

Control change automation in notion. how do? i found fideo but is not in english but french i cannot undertstand it then in any level. hope someone can ansver. i cannot play these automations but i want draw them like this video but how.


----------



## Trax (Mar 12, 2021)

He created two new rules for each of the new staff. Usually dynamics is mapped to CC11 and he just mapped that to CC1 and CC7. So now CC1 and CC7 can be controlled via dynamics.


----------



## rudi (Mar 17, 2021)

Yes, it's a nice workaround, but it needs setting-up your own rules which is bit fiddly and is also rudimentary in terms of CC shapes and editing.

There has been a top-voted request for proper CC lanes in Notion since... 2015! 
It would bring it on par with other DAWs, or even Dorico, and MuseScore 4 which is on the horizon. 
But so far no inkling as to when or if it will be implemented:



Highest voted questions in Notion Feature Requests - Questions & Answers | PreSonus


----------



## JPQ (Mar 18, 2021)

rudi said:


> Yes, it's a nice workaround, but it needs setting-up your own rules which is bit fiddly and is also rudimentary in terms of CC shapes and editing.
> 
> There has been a top-voted request for proper CC lanes in Notion since... 2015!
> It would bring it on par with other DAWs, or even Dorico, and MuseScore 4 which is on the horizon.
> ...


Becouse of many things i very likely getting something else for notation even needs much more money.


----------



## rudi (Mar 18, 2021)

I have tried several products for notation, and here are a few of my experiences (most of those products had generous crossgrades at the time which made it easier for me to venture into notation).

*Notion *- is nearly there for me with the exception of the CC option - it would make it such a good product. I love the uncluttered interface, the workman like built in sounds, the fact it has a companion app on iOS, so I can work on that and sync it to my main PC. It has also a good live record facility, and useful things like overdubbing velocities. To me the most valuable part of it is that I can write all my notes into a single bar, and then change their duration values without affecting any other bars. It's such a great option when trying ideas out. I hope they bring out a new version soon.

*Sibelius Ultimate* - was my first encounter with notation - it is a great program, but I didn't get on with the menu system. It felt too cluttered and unintuitive for my preferences. I also disliked the company's attitude towards upgrades - it felt as if they found ways to charge a lot for not too many changes. But that's my opinion.

*Dorico Pro* - as I was thinking of a replacement for Sibelius, I avidly (pun intended) followed the blogs of the Dorico team and loved their approach. It's a fabulous program, and gets better and better, especially with the addition of DAW like facilities and their exhaustive expression mapping. It is very focused on producing outstanding notation, and as a result can feel very deep and complex. My main dislike is the team's decision to force a certain way of working for note input, which is very keyboard focus. I like using my mouse too much.

*Overture* - this felt like it could be a good medium between DAW and notation, and felt promising. But I found its reliance on a single programmer, albeit a very talended one a bit concerning as there is no backup if they stop working on the program. I also had quite a few crashes and it made me weary of using it.

*Cubase Pro* - a very long time former user. I stopped at 9.5. Its main focus is as a DAW. The notation side of it feels cramped, and not quite as up-to-date as other products. The expression mapping is good, but like so many things in Cubase it feels like you have to dig deep into a series of sub-menus all over the place - I find it hard to concentrate on composing. It's still great at MIDI manipulation.

*Studio One* - is making huge strides, and a more-than-worthy competitor to Cubase. It's notation side is very good as is it's new mapping facilities aka variations - more user friendly than Cubase IMHO. Notion is part of their product line to, so they have some great resources to call upon (I wish that it worked the other way round too!) 

*MuseScore* - I didn't expect much of it when I first tried it, but they are making some great strides too. The interface is being revamped and rationalised. The next version, 4, looks like it's going to up the ante! Things like CC lanes, support for VST etc., will greatly enhance its reach - one to look out for.

*REAPER* - my DAW of choice after migrating from Cubase Pro. Complex, dated interface, but very powerful, and near-endlessly customisable. I love it... but the notation side is not its shining star, and doesn't feel like it's a major priority. With a bit more love and attention the developers could clean-up the output to make it more appealing and importantly readable.

*Logic Pro X* - looks great... I wish it were on Windows!

*Staffpad* - from the videos and reviews I have seen, probably the closest to what my ideal notation program would be. A beautiful, clear interface - probably as close to writing on music manuscript as can be, along a well chosen and integrated set of samples. The way you can add CC envelopes directly on top of the notation is enough to make me want it... but by the time you factor in a new suitable surface/iPad with accompaying stylus/pen it works out rather expensive.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 19, 2021)

rudi said:


> I have tried several products for notation, and here are a few of my experiences (most of those products had generous crossgrades at the time which made it easier for me to venture into notation).
> 
> *Notion *- is nearly there for me with the exception of the CC option - it would make it such a good product. I love the uncluttered interface, the workman like built in sounds, the fact it has a companion app on iOS, so I can work on that and sync it to my main PC. It has also a good live record facility, and useful things like overdubbing velocities. To me the most valuable part of it is that I can write all my notes into a single bar, and then change their duration values without affecting any other bars. It's such a great option when trying ideas out. I hope they bring out a new version soon.
> 
> ...


I also tried all expect Cubae Pro for notation and Overture. to MuseScore is impossible i want play
and Notion sounds best expect making articulation maps for my sample libraries is time consuming and full of risks. there is premade maps for Dorico Pro for my current library. and if i use notation tool i want do end result as well best possible way in notation tool.(and noteperformer dont support Notion what i know). and Studio One notation is nice but no way control key switches with articulations i think or add text in notation tried feature request maybe we get these. and not way notate pizzicatto for example. but i dont have soon money for notation tool.(music is not not my only hobby and even is hard knbow which order i get things what i need) and maybe change my splcie rent own. in next year prosonus sphere. when i get almost same (actually little lover but even 2dollars per month can be matter sometimes) price also notion. what is better thna nothing.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 19, 2021)

saddly notion at least in tria for examplel trumpet crescendo dont sound nothing else than volume change if i heared correctly. i double check. and look again how hard is do custom rules for sample libraries but when i looked looks long process and there is no automatic support in divisi. Studio One and Notion sounds so perfect otherways and i allready use Studio One.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 19, 2021)

and i hope musescore adds notation my playing of course maybe can transfer my playing from daw put sounds complex and i dont know if handles itself score order and how well. i mean notion score order dont support more exotic instruments. and dorico pro supports many what i never even remember.


----------



## rudi (Mar 19, 2021)

Yes, each programme has its own strengths and weaknesses, and they all come with a learning curve. Dorico possibly comes closest in terms of integrating notation whilst also allowing you to use VSTis. 

Notion is good too. The built-in sounds were good for their time, but they have fallen behind. You can use VSTis, but as you noticed the set-up can be complicated.

Studio One holds plently of promise notation wise but need more facilities - you can use keyswitches for instance, but they can't be linked to notation symbols like Dorico or Notion. 

Since Presonus own both Studio One and Notion, I hope they can bring the ease of us of expression maps and CC lanes from Studio One to Notion, and bring the integrated notation from Notion into Studio One. That would be good.

MuseScore 4 will allow VSTi in the future, but we have to wait until it is ready to be released. 

Noteperformer is only available for Sibelius, Finale and Dorico. As far as I now there are no plans to bring it to Notion.


----------



## JPQ (Mar 21, 2021)

rudi said:


> Yes, each programme has its own strengths and weaknesses, and they all come with a learning curve. Dorico possibly comes closest in terms of integrating notation whilst also allowing you to use VSTis.
> 
> Notion is good too. The built-in sounds were good for their time, but they have fallen behind. You can use VSTis, but as you noticed the set-up can be complicated.
> 
> ...


and there is no symbol for pizz. for example Studio One. and maybe note performer has something what is impossible put it in notion. and generally Dorico looks only choice Sibelius is too pricey and Finale has some issues trial has even dispaly updating releated issues. i feel best is something beetween Dorico and Notino best of both. saddly i no have skills,energy and time etc do own.


----------



## Trax (Mar 21, 2021)

JPQ said:


> and there is no symbol for pizz. for example Studio One. and maybe note performer has something what is impossible put it in notion. and generally Dorico looks only choice Sibelius is too pricey and Finale has some issues trial has even dispaly updating releated issues. i feel best is something beetween Dorico and Notino best of both. saddly i no have skills,energy and time etc do own.


Is there a symbol for pizzicato? Don't you just type pizz.?


----------



## JPQ (Mar 22, 2021)

Trax said:


> Is there a symbol for pizzicato? Don't you just type pizz.?


You cannot add custom text in Studio One. I meaned this pizz. Same problem with Col Legno. To there are symboli becouse at least most notation programs Premade ones.


----------

